# New Sightings category for members request



## hellolani (Jun 26, 2016)

There is currently a discussion going on in the sightings forum about where we can post great finds on resale timeshares for other members.  It doesn't fit the rules for sightings of timeshares available for exchange, but I and a number of other members see value in being able to share this information with each other.

Any ideas on where we can stick this in a private forum?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2016)

The thread you are discussing has not been removed or moderated.

We often has posts in Sightings/Distressed that Tuggers only want to share with members, and as long as it doesn't violate the forum rules, or belong somewhere else, they usually are not removed.  That is slightly different from the original goal of the forum, but usage has changed over time, and it's not unusual to see posts that are posted there for "member's only" reasons.

As long as it doesn't get out of hand, it's probably not a problem. 

We really don't have a desire to add additional forums.


----------



## Slinger (Jun 26, 2016)

hellolani said:


> There is currently a discussion going on in the sightings forum about where we can post great finds on resale timeshares for other members.  It doesn't fit the rules for sightings of timeshares available for exchange, but I and a number of other members see value in being able to share this information with each other.
> 
> Any ideas on where we can stick this in a private forum?



I personally think this is a great idea to add to the value of what a member gets for the annual price paid. Great thinking.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2016)

This is the major problem with creating a forum for commercial Ads - there would be people who tried to exploit it by posting links to their own Ads, and it would create a lot of work for Mods.


----------



## Slinger (Jun 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This is the major problem with creating a forum for commercial Ads - there would be people who tried to exploit it by posting links to their own Ads, and it would create a lot of work for Mods.



Didn't think of that prospect. 

Maybe there is some simple math or value/price equation that would limit such activity? I'm not sure. Just brainstorming as I like the idea. In theory anyway.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2016)

yep, if its free you can post it in the bargain deals section for someone to snap up =)


----------



## Slinger (Jun 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> yep, if its free you can post it in the bargain deals section for someone to snap up =)



What if it's not free? Through a great deal. 

Something that we found on eBay or Craigslist or RedWeed or one of the broker websites etc? 

Something that would be a killer deal for a fellow TUG member that may be looking. 

Just thinking outside the box. I always love to find ways to add value to something. Such as our paid membership


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 27, 2016)

I've seen a whole lot of posts on TUG where people are criticized when they mention good deals on eBay/redweek/etc because in drawing attention to the deal, they risk driving up the price.  I'm wondering why this suggestion isn't inviting that same sort of criticism, but is instead getting support?

Other than that, as a TUGger I'm not in favor of yet another TUG forum for timeshare sales.  Sightings/Distressed should suffice for the purpose of calling attention to good deals for which you don't stand to gain anything.  As a moderator it might make for more work in the short term if sellers/brokers decide to test it because of this discussion, but fairly quickly as we delete their posts based on the "No Advertising" rule any such activity will stop.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2016)

Slinger said:


> Just thinking outside the box. I always love to find ways to add value to something. Such as our paid membership



no problem at all, this site grows with feedback from users.

however in this case, it would just muddy the waters further and while I have no doubt your intentions are genuine...as we have discovered with other great ideas/good intentions...it just gets exploited by folks who want to test the limits of the rules and thus makes far more work than its worth.

if you see a great free deal, by all means post it in the bargain deals section.

ive seen topics in individual resort forums that have links to ads where something was just such a great deal folks wanted to discuss it, and thats also perfectly fine...but i think overall the idea of just posting links to resale ads on the forum would end up a gigantic mess as other entities exploited the loophole in the no advertising rule =)


----------

